# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  عبد الله يرث وعبد الله يرث وعبد الله لا يرث

## أم خطاب

*وصية اب** ....**عبد الله يرث وعبد الله يرث وعبد الله لا يرث*

*قصة من قصص السلف قصة فيها من العبر الكثير والكثير فتعالوا نبدأ القصة* 

*:* *يحكى*
*انه كان هناك أب لدية من الابناء ثلاثة واختار*
*الاب للابناء الثلاثة اسم**واحد فقط وهو عبدالله*
*وعندما كان الاب يحتضر وعند الموت وجد الابناء وصيته* *وهى*
*عبد الله يرث وعبد الله يرث وعبد الله لا يرث*
*فذهب الثلاثى عبد الله لدفن* *ابيهم وبعد الانتهاء من الدفن*
*بدأ صراع الميراث بين الابناء الثلاثة وكل* *ابن*
*من الابناء يقول ابى كان ينظر لى وكان يقول يرث فقالوا نذهب جميعا الى قاضى* *المدينة يفصل*
*بيننا فى الميراث وعند دخلوهم على القاضى قال*
*القاضى لهم ما**الامر قالوا كان لدينا اب واختار لنا نحن الثلاثة اسم عبدالله وعند الموت قال الاب**عبدالله يرث وعبدالله لايرث وعبدالله يرث وجئنا*
*اليك يا قاضى المدينة كى تفصل**ب يننا فقال القاضى*
*لهم انتم ضيوفى اليوم وفى الصباح وبعد الصلاة نفصل بينكم* *وبالفعل يا أخواتى دخل الاخوات الثلاثة غرفة فى قصر القاضى فقال احد**الاخوات*
*هناك من يستمع الينا من وراء الباب وبعد دقائق احضر لهم القاضى الطعام* *فقال الاول هذا اللحم لحم كلاب وقال الثانى هذا الخبز من صنع سيدة حامل فى الشهر**التاسع وقال الثالث هذا القاضى ابن حرام وبالطبع عرف القاضى بما قالوا جميعا*
*وفى**الصباح سأل القاضى الاخ الاول وقال لة من قال لك ان اللحم لحم كلاب قال ان اللحم**الذى نأكلة يبدأ بالعظم ثم الشحم ثم اللحم ولكن ذلك اللحم يبدأ بالعضلات ثم اللحم**ثم الشحم وهذا هو*
*لحم الكلاب ..وقال للأخ الثانى كيف عرفت ان من صنع الخبز سيدة**حامل وفى الشهر التاسع قال يا سيدى الخبز مستوى من ناحية وهى ناحية النار وغير**مستوى من الجنب الاخر وذلك لانها حامل ولا تستطيع ان تلف الخبز فى الفرن فأستدعى* *القاضى السيدة التى صنعت الخبز فوجدها سيدة وحامل فى الشهر التاسع ..وقال للاخ* *الثالث من اين عرفت انى انا القاضى ابن حرام قال له الاخ الثالث لانننا جئنا اليك**فى مشكلة ميراث فقلت لنا انتم ضيوفى اليوم وجعلت من يتلصص علينا واولاد الحلال لا**يفعلون ذلك فدخل القاضى على امة وضغط عليها وقال لها من ابى قالت له انت ولدى من* *الزنا فخرج القاضى وقال عبدالله الاول يرث وعبدالله الثانى يرث وعبدالله الثالث* *لايرث فقال الثالث لماذا لا ارث فقال له القاضى*
*لانه (لا يعرف ابن الحرام سوى* *ابن الحرام** )*
*فرجع الاخ الثالث الى امة فقال لها من ابى فقالت الام يا أبنى نحن**عثرنا عليك بجوار المسجد فأنت ابن حرام والله اعلم من ابيك*

----------

